# Tactile de gauche marche plus après changement de vitre



## CristianKrimoo (27 Février 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai pas mal cherché sur le net mais impossible de trouver exactement mon problème.

J'ai changé la vitre de mon ipad moi même suite à 2 fissures.

Mon problème est que le tactie fonctionne de partout sauf sur la partie gauche de l'Ipad quand il es en position verticale, sur 3 ou 4cm à partir du bord.
Je ne peux donc pas accèder à certaines appli etc...

Quelqu'un aurai une idée car là je ne sais vraiment pas quoi faire.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (27 Février 2014)

Apple store, retour SAV... Reste plus qu'à mettre une vraie vitre en espérant que tu n'ai rien abimé...


----------

